# Warhammer 40K: Conquest



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=4704

It's a 40K Living Card Game - basically, think trading card game, but without the collectible aspect, which makes it much more affordable - produced by Fantasy Flight Games, which has a good track record. (They recently canceled a Warhammer Fantasy LCG after 4 years, but frankly keeping a Warhammer Fantasy LCG running for 4 years is quite the accomplishment in itself. Their other 5 LCGs are still going strong. And rather importantly, they've all gotten good reviews.) I haven't played any of the LCGs yet, because it's hard to catch up and the most recent two's themes [Star Wars and cyberpunk] haven't interested me; but this is rather exciting.

Playable factions at launch: Space Marines, Guard, Orks, Tau, Chaos, Dark Eldar, Eldar. Release date Q3.

So, what do y'all think?

(And yes, this got announced a month ago, but I haven't seen anyone talking about it yet.)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not being a fan of card games, I know very little about them. What does "living card game" mean? Is it like MtG where you have to constantly buy more cards to keep your deck current?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I am gonna say no to the 40k cardboard crack. I'm busy dealing with 40k and have recovered from MTG cardboard crack. Sounds interesting but no.:security:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds quite interesting. Might pick it up once it‘s released.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not being a fan of card games, I know very little about them. What does "living card game" mean? Is it like MtG where you have to constantly buy more cards to keep your deck current?


Basically, yes, you have to constantly buy more cards, but in an LCG you lose the booster pack aspect of the TCG. So where with MtG you have to buy booster packs and hope you get the cards you want (or, as happens in reality, buy singles from dealers at inflated prices), with an LCG you buy a monthly expansion every month and that's that. If you're a completionist who literally wants a playset of everything, MtG will cost you $5000 a year for 3 to 4 thousand cards, whereas an LCG will cost $250 a year for about 1000 cards.

There are downsides too - the lack of a rotating format, for one, but that's not inherent to the system. What is inherent is that, with complete collecting possible, a lot of people will do it, and thus if you don't you're at a disadvantage (whereas competitive MtG is so expensive that many people will play budget decks).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

This sounds interesting. I hated MtG after a while, it was the player mentality that ruined it, and this could be good. Honestly, I miss the Star Wars CCG that Decipher made back in the 90's.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I started 40k because I got sick of MtG. I'd rather hold and paint the thing, than look at a picture. It could be interesting though.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I hated MtG after a while, it was the player mentality that ruined it,


Amen! I still liked the game but finding people who were willing to play limited deck formats (budget restrictions) was to hard. Everyone wanted to have the perfectly optimized deck and it generally turned into "he who spends the most wins the most". 

Guess that's why I like playing 40K/WFB w/ others who enjoy playing non-optimized armies. k:

Would be interested to see how the game is played but I can't really see myself getting into it as I find the hobby aspect of the miniatures game (even though my painting/modeling skills are pretty much nonexistent  ) one of the best parts.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Amen! I still liked the game but finding people who were willing to play limited deck formats (budget restrictions) was to hard. Everyone wanted to have the perfectly optimized deck and it generally turned into "he who spends the most wins the most".
> 
> Guess that's why I like playing 40K/WFB w/ others who enjoy playing non-optimized armies. k:
> 
> Would be interested to see how the game is played but I can't really see myself getting into it as I find the hobby aspect of the miniatures game (even though my painting/modeling skills are pretty much nonexistent  ) one of the best parts.


The model building and painting sold me in nothing flat. I enjoyed sci-fi model building in high school and the Star Wars minis game was ended and left a void for miniature gaming.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Updates:

Rules are online:

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite_sec.asp?eidm=261&esem=4

Spoilers so far:

http://www.boardgamegeek.com/blogpost/32060/warhammer-40k-conquest-spoiler-blog

Warlords in the base set include Straken, Nazdreg and Shadowsun. Warlords in upcoming expansions include Ku'Gath and Ragnar Blackmane. Also, Tyranids and Necrons are confirmed for future expansions.


----------

